# News - Age of Conan: Hyborian Adventures: Age of Conan-Blitzgewinnspiel: PCGames.de verschenkt 100 Beta Keys!



## System (9. Mai 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,643071


----------



## Deadhunter (9. Mai 2008)

Juhu PC Games rockt. shandl@gmx.at


----------



## SaadcorePhame (9. Mai 2008)

Ich will Age of Conan Beta noch spielen !


philipp2201@web.de


----------



## Gebbo08 (9. Mai 2008)

Hab Age of Conan auf der RPC 2008 angespielt. Sah sehr gut aus und spielte sich auch so. Mal schauen wie es sich wirklich im Internet mit Tausenden von Spielern zocken lässt. Ich bin jedenfalls sehr gespannt

Borbarad2003@web.de


----------



## dny (9. Mai 2008)

juhu betakey 

datdanny@web.de


----------



## torack (9. Mai 2008)

ab dafür 
sven-rulez@gmx.net


----------



## Sheggo (9. Mai 2008)

Hab zwar schon ge-preordert, aber zum Warmlaufen wär das optimal !! 

WILL HABEN ->  shec@gmx.de

(hmm das wird wieder Spam hageln...)


----------



## tomkpunkt (9. Mai 2008)

Will auch 

ment_or@gmx.de


----------



## iwa (9. Mai 2008)

yaaaaaaaaaaay comment.  Ihr seid dir besten!

balrog@f-d-w.net


----------



## DarkAngel4711 (9. Mai 2008)

Next Comment: 
Will unbedingt AoC testen bevor ich es mir Kaufe!!!


darkangel4711@t-online.de


----------



## TheBloodyWolf (9. Mai 2008)

Dieses Spiel ist was ich bisher gesehen hab einfach nur genial!  Will doch endlich WoW von der Platte verbannen 

Betakey put,put,put 

k.bott87@web.de


----------



## Mothman (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ich wäre auch nicht abgeneigt ...

Email: moritzs@gmx.de


----------



## Ladysucker1982 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Auch dabei  

chillbill1982@googlemail.com


----------



## Zookli (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

habs auch schon bestellt aber ein bwenig zocken kann nicht schaden ;D

zookli@web.de


----------



## gamepixel (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ui ja ich will auch einen Key 
email: maknob@gmx.de


----------



## SteffenNRW (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ich will auch, sonst muss ich an die frische Luft und hol mir noch nen Sonnenbrand 

s.enter@web.de


----------



## coRn (9. Mai 2008)

*Däumchen nach oben*

das ist aber mal nett, dass jetzt noch beta-keys zum reinschnuppern verteilt werden   
will auch einen   

kraudi@t-online.de


----------



## cris143 (9. Mai 2008)

*Däumchen nach oben*

Genial - hoffe Mr. Random is auf meiner Seite XD

5ircL@gmx.de


----------



## daddyprime (9. Mai 2008)

*Däumchen nach oben*

Boa hätte wirklich große bei der Betaphase da zu sein.

mayrhofer.philip@t-online.de


----------



## Prophet78 (9. Mai 2008)

*Däumchen nach oben*

Prophet78@gmx.net

Wäre nicht traurig wenn ich vorm Release schon bisserl reinschnuppern könnte . Macht die Wartezeit erträglicher


----------



## SilvioC (9. Mai 2008)

*Däumchen nach oben*

Feine Sache! Ich drück mir mal die Daumen.

silvio.home@web.de


----------



## helmor2k (9. Mai 2008)

*Däumchen nach oben*

huiui wär geil wenn ich da dabei wär 

nikolaus.hellmann@gmx.at


----------



## SUPERMANLEIN (9. Mai 2008)

*Däumchen nach oben*

Blitz-Gewinnspiel?  nette Idee ^^

aber ich poste bestimmt hier nicht meine E-mail addresse...


----------



## Standbye (9. Mai 2008)

*Däumchen nach oben*

preorder is schon bestellt

aber ein beta key wär natürlich super 

peter@reuschlein.de


----------



## Parabol (9. Mai 2008)

*Däumchen nach oben*

Das ist ja super @Pcgames

imicha@web.de


----------



## tankstop (9. Mai 2008)

*Däumchen nach oben*

danke fuers Angebot! 

undiem@web.de


----------



## Mothman (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*



			
				SUPERMANLEIN am 09.05.2008 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Blitz-Gewinnspiel?  nette Idee ^^
> 
> aber ich poste bestimmt hier nicht meine E-mail addresse...


Hast du etwa nur eine?


----------



## ASFireFox (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

ui, das wär ja echt mal klasse, danke PC Games

asfirefox@hotmail.de


----------



## Shinae (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

Na dann mal los...

fl@subnatural.de


----------



## AmokHamann (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

Das ist echt super von euch 

Hamann5@gmx.de


----------



## Zefix1304 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

warum nicht ^^

glawan@gmx.de


----------



## DonIggy (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

AGE OF CONAN IST GEIL!!!!!!
Möcht an der Beta teilnehmen 
Woody.Clausen@web.de


----------



## SulemanSane (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

Conan, what is best in life? You tell me!
Ein Key wär net schlecht!

sulemansane@web.de


----------



## K1llah (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

Ich wär dann auch gern mal dabei:

sexytoughguy@web.de


----------



## Razzet12 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

Age of Conan rockt! Bemothelf@web.de


----------



## CrystalMeth (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

ja k will auch einen 

Misantroph@t-online.de


----------



## Boomler (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

nimm ich gerne mit
thomas.schoenbeck@web.de


----------



## MagY (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Die Sonne scheint zwar wunderschön, doch will ich sie auch im Lande von Conan sehen.

(hoffe für schlechte Reime bekommt man auch einen Key    )


 Email:       chefkoch08@web.de


----------



## payo84 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

B@M

payo84@web.de


----------



## Arcandor (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Bam Oida! 

DemonRaiko@hotmail.com


----------



## Schaddi (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

würde ich mir auch gerne mal anschaun
christian_schardt@web.de


----------



## realvanion (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

schön wär´s scho... *g* 

=> D3rBull3@googlemail.com


----------



## Szaltax (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Öffentlich meine Email preisgeben.. immer doch! Alles für nen Key!
Nicolas.Kaefig@gmx.de


----------



## darkarmy (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

das spiel würd ich zu gerne mal testen. NEED KEY ^^ darkarmy19@gmx.de


----------



## zopf (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Nette news. ;D

zopf@gmx.li


----------



## jerryt (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

ja wunderbar 
mindwarp@gmx.net


----------



## stockduck (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

DAS ist doch mal ein nettes gewinnspiel 

armin.suppan@fh-joanneum.at


----------



## wra1th (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Super Sache, würde es gerne testen 

wra1th@gmx.net


----------



## projectNeo (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

*daumen drück*

nobody.z@web.de


----------



## d2wap (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Auf jeden Fall wäre ich da gern dabei!
Age of Conan ist fast schon Pflicht 

d2wap@gmx.net


----------



## Vordack (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ich will auch so nen Key haben 

janwendler@freenet.de


----------



## nineteen (9. Mai 2008)

Das rockt !

nineteen@gmx.de


----------



## Perpi (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Coole Aktion 

rklinkner@gmx.de


----------



## SUPERMANLEIN (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*



			
				Mothman am 09.05.2008 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> SUPERMANLEIN am 09.05.2008 13:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmh jetzt wo du es sagst   

Email:  Mr.Fred@gmx.de


----------



## VanChillord (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

Ich will auch!
abcd_man@web.de


----------



## Thergor (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

coole Aktion - hoffentlich schaffe ichs auch
thergor@web.de


----------



## Keula (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

Ich hätt so gern nen Beta-Key,
drum fall ich vor euch auf die knie,
lasst mich bitte nicht im stich,
weil ich sonst ganz traurig bin 

bbasti07@googlemail.com


----------



## kaysiros (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

hab gestern meinen wow Acc gekündigt...brauche neuen Stoff also her mit dem Key 

kaysiros@googlemail.com


----------



## Cubby411 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

Need auch nen Betakey

cubby411@gmail.com


----------



## rasenkiller (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

is ja ma ne geile idee die einfach so zu verschenken^^


----------



## Troll1 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

Na dann...

warum-immer-ich@gmx.de

Bin ja mal gespannt...schön, wenn man nen Rechner im Büro hat...


----------



## rasenkiller (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

ups na das hab ich glei ma vergessen^^ meine mail reinzutippen^^ 
ravenVII@web.de


----------



## JBevera (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

*Post* 
*t.berkenhoff@gmx.de*


----------



## CDFighter (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

Age of Conan!!

cdf@gmx.de


----------



## RevolverOcelot (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Yuhu gratis Betakeys   
Rapid_Fire@gmx.net


----------



## darkangel66 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

i'll be back 

kalle.kandela@alice-dsl.net


----------



## Damis (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ihr seit die allerschürfsten !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Damis74@googlemail.com


----------



## Karius (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Habe über das spiel schon viel gelesen 
und es hat mich etwas neugierig gemacht.
Da ich ja schon das Video zum Spiel 
(von pcgames) gesehen habe hat mich
die Grafikpracht glatt umgehauen.
Würde mich über einen Key sehr freuen.


----------



## baal26 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

juhu!!!

baal@baal26.de


----------



## niemandda (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

hätte gern auch nen key

zocratez@gmx.de


----------



## thesharkfish (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Na dass nenn ich mal eine gute Aktion!
Hatte mich schon für die Beta angemeldet,
aber leider keinen Key bekommen.

thesharkfish@gmx.de

Danke Leute!


----------



## Feuerfalke (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Du meine Güte, wer posted denn eMail-Adressen offen zugänglich? 

Ersetzt wenigstens das @ durch [at] oder ihr werdet vor lauter Spam die Mail mit dem Key verpassen!


----------



## BuzzingFreak (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

ich will auch einen. soll ja supi werden. könnte der gund sein, warum ich mit wow aufhöre 

marc.haberberger@onlinehome.de


----------



## Chief1900 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

^^ Hyboria ich komme

KevGutt@hotmail.com


----------



## marcikun (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Aber klar, ich nehm auch einen! 

marcikun@gmx.de


----------



## Rhino (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

beta-key bitte, jetzt!

das_rhino@web.de


----------



## leg0latz (9. Mai 2008)

juhuu, coole aktion, habs schon aufer gc angespielt, nettes game!

goennen@web.de


----------



## Arthr702 (9. Mai 2008)

Na wenn ihr schon soo großzügig seit, dann nehm ich auch noch einen. Bin nämlich noch stark am schwanken, ob ichs mir für 15 € p.M. leiste.

christianwolf712@web.de


----------



## mogg09 (9. Mai 2008)

Dachte der Beta Test wär s hon vorrüber?!
...ich würd mich jedenfalls freuen 

meineadresse09@web.de


----------



## FaST9r (9. Mai 2008)

Age of Conan beta key 

neumann.felix@web.de


----------



## Sibre (9. Mai 2008)

Immer her damit ;o) Red Sonja ich komme 
sibre@gmx.de


----------



## Fyrex (9. Mai 2008)

Ich wäre auch an einem Beta Key interessiert.

fyrex@web.de


----------



## ringlife (9. Mai 2008)

hätte auch gerne einen Key:

ringlife@yahoo.de


----------



## timtakel (9. Mai 2008)

na probieren kann man es ja mal nen key zu bekommen ! timtakel@gmx.de


----------



## friesenpack (9. Mai 2008)

Age of Conan ist das mit Abstand beste MMORPG was die Grafik angeht. Ob der Rest des Spiels da mithalten kann werden wir ja sehen...

djdork@gmx.de


----------



## batman76 (9. Mai 2008)

Schön wärs ja, sind aber schon ganz schön viele kommentare b__d


----------



## wadissimo (9. Mai 2008)

wsarat@web.de bidde ich will ma spiel sehn ich denke dass ich es kaufen werde will aber sicher gehn


----------



## Morna01 (9. Mai 2008)

Dann versuch ich es auch mal:

Maeglin_Niniel@web.de


----------



## napoleon1337 (9. Mai 2008)

ich hätte auch gerne ein Key

napoleon1337@gmail.com


----------



## KoTuK (9. Mai 2008)

Plz hab noch nie bei einem Gewinnspiel gewonnen 

kostja2002@hotmail.com


----------



## batman76 (9. Mai 2008)

hät auch gern einen
b_deich2001@yahoo.de


----------



## Scout2000 (9. Mai 2008)

#


----------



## mietschie (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

kuhle sache das, da versuch ich doch auch gleich mal ein zu bekommen, hatte bisher leider kein glück 
mietschie@gmx.net


----------



## Quarhodron (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

ist mal wieder ne nette aktion  da mach ich doch gerne mit

mariusv@muenster.de


----------



## LittleOrn (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

littl30rn@googlemail.com


----------



## Daat (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Da schlag ich zu!
Dusti010@gmail.com


----------



## Melthor5302 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Würde mich auch über einen freuen.

Melthor5302@arcor.de


----------



## starhorst (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Na immer her damit. 

starhorst@googlemail.com


----------



## Vogel88 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

AoC beta key
p.t.o.schneider@web.de


----------



## Kr0n (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

wenn es noch welche gibt:
-kron-@web.de

danke


----------



## treg12 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Na, da will ich`s dann auch mal versuchen. Vielleicht hab ich Glück.


----------



## rolo4 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

ein Beta key für AoC?
her damiiitt 

meine email: hochtief2@hotmail.com


----------



## Lazuscar (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Wow, jetzt noch mal schnell 100 Keys? Wenn man normal so eine Meldung liest sind in nen paar Sekunden weg. Da lacht doch das Herz. Immer her damit. 

timberwolf@wolfcave.de


----------



## NSK (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

nimmt mich!
help@egx-studios.de


----------



## SirUruk (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Bitte auch einen für mich^^

kittelino@arcor.de


----------



## Jugglerboy (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

ein zwei meins....

juggler@gmx.de


----------



## Sanctus13 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

vielen dank 

caminofrances@lycos.de


----------



## Gunhead1234 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Das ist doch mal eine coole Idee  *auchhabenmag*


----------



## asd123asd (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

------


----------



## Kraeutergarten (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

würde mich freuen...

stephan_greulich@yahoo.de


----------



## patrickstolz (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

da ich immo viel HDRO viele würd ich mir gerne ein anderes MMORPG ansehen da ich auch gerne PVP spiele ^^

email: patrickstolz@web.de


----------



## Amaunator (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

na denn


----------



## leogalas (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

nix da, alles meins

leogalas@gmx.de


----------



## Madmike38 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Jo, bin dabei ))


Michael.Gurt@gmx.de


----------



## TrollGeier (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Wäre super wenn ich einen bekomen würdehitch19@gmx.net


----------



## daddldu (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

hier .. ich ich ich
schneider.sp@gmx.de


----------



## gabber32 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

wär geil wenn ich auch einen bekomment könnt : )

gabber32@sms.at


----------



## manu123 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

das ist ja mal geil 


huhu24@web.de


----------



## NickderNick (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

joa ich hätte auch gern einen xD

snap_gfx@gmx.de


----------



## SohnDesRaben (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

wäre gern dabei

henker_games@web.de


----------



## cosmode (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

lol ich geb doch hier nicht öffentlich meine emailadreese preis...
lustige kiz müssen die nur noch die adresse in nen newsletter, spam scheiss packen und dann have fun...
desweiteren nen betakey der nur bis zum samstag gültig ist - den die beta ist dann eh beendet - desweiteren muss man vorher noch 12-15gig aus dem netz saugen - lol - nein danke


----------



## smog78 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

ich würde mich auch sehr feuen:
smogtest@gmx.de


----------



## kingsize1976 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

ich auch ^^ christopher.haack@web.de


----------



## Mothman (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Muss man nicht mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein für das Spiel!? Bei anderen BETA-Key-Gewinnspielen war immer die Bedingung, dass man schon volljährig ist. Das würde hier zumindest bestimmt schon mal einige rausfilter und für berechtigte Teilnehmer die CHancen erhöhen.


----------



## celli03 (9. Mai 2008)

Wäre auch gerne dabei.
enemybuster@googlemail.com


----------



## Trainee82 (9. Mai 2008)

Würde es gerne mal vorher testen. PreOrder hab ich hier bereits liegen. Vielen Dank !!

Trainee82@web.de


----------



## Buster1979 (9. Mai 2008)

Ich auch!


xtian1979@gmx.de


----------



## sethur (9. Mai 2008)

punkphilosoph@googlemail.com


----------



## cosmode (9. Mai 2008)

hatte auch mal nen besseren satzbau....
Verzeiht mir - war wohl die Empörung....


----------



## Zarmarian (9. Mai 2008)

Saubere Sache PCGames Team!

zarmarian@googlemail.com


----------



## Elayne80 (9. Mai 2008)

Au ja ^^

gerd_kock@hotmail.com


----------



## FalconNX (9. Mai 2008)

Mich würde die Beta auch sehr interessieren, die Vorschau macht jedenfalls Lust auf mehr!

Ich würde mich sehr über einen Beta.key freuen.

Lg an das PCGames Team

CBehnke@gmx.de


----------



## iNSlayer (9. Mai 2008)

schöne Aktion 
würde mich ebenfalls freuen
(hab eben schonmal geschrieben kam aber irgendwie nicht an^^, falls da irgendwo nen doppelpost ist, was ich nicht vermute ^^)
hhd-slayer@gmx.de


----------



## gumpl1986 (9. Mai 2008)

na dann viel glück mir:

david_fuchs_1986@yahoo.de


----------



## AngeltheVampyr (9. Mai 2008)

lustig wenn man bedenkt die beta geht nur noch bis morgen..


----------



## brewmandi (9. Mai 2008)

will auch!

brewman@gmx.at


----------



## Sheggo (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

genau: mal alle U18 raus hier !!   
shec@gmx.de


----------



## MuTaTioN (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

sehr feiner zug!
will auch nen key

m-u-t-a-t-i-o-n@gmx.de


----------



## Tacco (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

pgf56hj


----------



## German_Ripper (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Das wäre saugeil einen Beta-Key zu erhalten. 
KB.Home@gmx.de

Greetz


----------



## Stoney911 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Moin  !

Das ist doch mal was, ich als langjähriger PC-GAMES Leser hätte einen Key verdient .

Würde mich freuen .


Stoney911@gmx.de


----------



## Schnapsbrenner (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Liebe Pc Games Redaktion,
ihr macht echt gute Arbeit, immer die neusten News, interessante Berichte und Einsatz für die User. Deshalb könnte ja rein zufällig ein Key an schnapsbrenner@arcor.de wandern  . 
Würd mich freuen 

Stay tuned!


----------



## LordAlex (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ich will auch einen ^^nikond1x@web.de


----------



## faszi82 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

ich auch!

dafa@f-design.at


----------



## Lorgod (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Nice

lorgod99@yahoo.de


----------



## Murkshtc (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

schaun wir mal

h.rutherford@gmx.de


----------



## babs-n (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

meins,meins,meins,meins...
babs.n@gmx.de


----------



## Andy77 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Mist, schon über 100 Kommentare. 

Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass ich diesmal doch ein wenig Glück habe. Schleimen habe ich nicht nötig. ;-P

der_aj@gmx.de


----------



## Lagu (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Würde mich sehr über einen Beta Key freuen.
massltov@web.de
VG


----------



## Duath (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Tolle Aktion! Wäre schön ebenfalls einen Key zu bekommen!

wljasen@compuserve.de


----------



## boeijen (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

sehr schön, 

kenny-is-dead@gmx.net


----------



## Dizzmaster (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

E-Mail-geheim@kriegstdunicht.de


----------



## Sacrifice (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Age Of Conan auf DX10
geilo 

ratm0106@web.de


----------



## Gallindir (9. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Bitte will mit


----------



## z0mBy (9. Mai 2008)

alle meine 
z0mBy@web.de


----------



## Mordriel (9. Mai 2008)

wünsch mir auch einen
mordriel@gmx.de


----------



## Lauei123 (9. Mai 2008)

lau.sebastien@freenet.de

BITTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bhim (9. Mai 2008)

*daumendrück* 

boronshand@googlemail.com


----------



## ifonfan (9. Mai 2008)

Ohh das wär ja der wahnsinn....ein key für conan!
Hätt ich gern...auch wenns bald rauskommt das game, es lohnt sich...

hirsch.fisch@gmx.net

ifonfan


----------



## RoterTeufel (9. Mai 2008)

Klasse Idee!
nach 'Blitzkrieg', "Blitzeis' und dem berühmten
'Blitzer" (auf dem Fußballplatz aber auch an der
Straße/Autobahn nun das Blitz-Gewinnspiel.



andi


----------



## faktorone (9. Mai 2008)

die welt von conan wirklich geil!!!                                                 
realmoerks@web.de


----------



## tobby881 (9. Mai 2008)

------


----------



## Xirow (9. Mai 2008)

ttloser@gmx.de

auch wenn es echt gefährlich ist seine Mailadresse so öffentlich zu präsentieren 

Wär auf jeden Fall top


----------



## Gallindir (9. Mai 2008)

hallo so jetzt mit e-mail:  momomann@yahoo.de

Danke


----------



## RoterTeufel (9. Mai 2008)

... und ich "Blitz-Gescheiter" habe natürlich
meine E-Mail vergessen. grrrrrr

Hier: hohefaust@gmx.net

,-)  andi


----------



## Marcon2 (9. Mai 2008)

*andenpcgamesgottbet*

Marcons@web.de ^^


----------



## Holychicken (9. Mai 2008)

Würde mich sehr über einen Beat Key freuen

holychicken@web.de


----------



## Theojin (9. Mai 2008)

Ich wil das Spiel vorher gerne mal antesten und habe bisher leider kein Glück gehabt.

theojin.aoc@web.de


----------



## Holychicken (9. Mai 2008)

Würde mich sehr über einen Beta Key freuen

holychicken@web.de


----------



## kloni89 (9. Mai 2008)

Super  Passend zum langen Wochenende 

Endlich mal ne möglichkeit das Spiel anzutesten. Die Screens sahen ja recht n1 aus ^^

email: toilet1@web.de


----------



## tobby881 (9. Mai 2008)

nehmt mich 
newtobby@hotmail.com


----------



## brun00 (9. Mai 2008)

Wird bestimmt ein knaller das Spiel  und mir viele freudenstunden bereiten.

gamesascha@t-online.de


----------



## Remagius (9. Mai 2008)

remagius@googlemail.com

Ich hatte bei Gewinnspielen noch nie Glück  .... hoffentlich diesesmal  ,auch wenn es nicht so gut ist, seine email zu veröffentlichen, aber naja, Googlemail hat ja viel Speicher


----------



## mavnezz (9. Mai 2008)

Ich bin euer Mann!

ding-chavez@hotmail.com


----------



## DukeMM (9. Mai 2008)

Da bin ich jawohl bei 

Hört sich ja nicht übel an bin echt mal gespannt auf Game.


GigoBM@web.de


----------



## venum85 (9. Mai 2008)

na dann wo is der key!?

s.albert_85@yahoo.de


----------



## timmish (9. Mai 2008)

Ich möcht auch! ^^

tim@timmish.de


----------



## dscsearcher19 (9. Mai 2008)

Ich auch

alexanderklaes@freenet.de


----------



## CharlieDelta (9. Mai 2008)

Würde auch gern mal wissen, ob es besser als WoW ist... wäre zumindest mal etwas Abwechslung.

charliemcdelta(at)yahoo.de


----------



## lausl (9. Mai 2008)

will auch noch mit aufs boot

lausl84@gmail.com


----------



## khaoos (9. Mai 2008)

Gogoggo Beta-Key ..  
Ohne Vortest läuft da gar nix bei mir. Und wenn die Grafik noch so bombastisch aussieht. Dafür sind mir die Invertitionskosten echt zu hoch.   

Cya Khaoos


----------



## Gebbo08 (9. Mai 2008)

Na dann lass ich mich mal nicht lumpen

Gebbo08@web.de


----------



## faZe (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

thomaskle@gmx.de

Wenn bis 15Uhr etwa 250 Antworten eintrudeln, ist die Chance ja immernoch top 
Schöne Sache.. nur müsst ich erstma Festplatte entrümpeln, das Spiel soll ja n bisschen Platz beanspruchen^^


----------



## Tonih123 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

tank0r@hotmail.de

hmm.. will weg von WoW ...! 

HELFTMIR ;-P


----------



## noogood (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

Ich würde mich fühlen wie Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## Maestro2k2 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

Ich würde mir auch gerne mal das Wilde Leben dort anschauen.

maestro001@gmx.de

Danke


----------



## tobby881 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

bin dabei 
newtobby@hotmail.com


----------



## tobby881 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

@faZe werden aber bestimmt vieeel mehr sein x)

p.S.

newtobby@hotmail.com


----------



## zerosix (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

Neeeeeeeed...


zerosix@gmx.de


----------



## caritas1 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

Das is mal ne Meldung!
Vielen Dank im Vorraus!
Ripqer


----------



## stoneghost (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

Ick will och einen!
stoneghost@gmx.de


----------



## Shizl (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

auch dabei
snowboardg0tt@gmx.de


----------



## Neomix (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

Lasst mich nach Hyborian!

neomix@web.de


----------



## foerster03 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

super gewinnspiel
joerg.kaeding@gmx.de


----------



## McSniper (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

Da finde ich doch mal Gut, das hier so etwas gestartet wird, viel Spass allen


----------



## Monkeykiller (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

gogo conan i will get you 
bin dabei
monkeykiller18@gmx.de


----------



## Janathan (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

Dann mal immer her damit! Nehm auch gern ein paar mehr..

Janathan@web.de


----------



## Hopper-Stopper (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

Habt ihr noch einen?
Hannes.Bartel@gmx.de


----------



## sebi90 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

bin dabei
bastiwirth@gmx.net


----------



## tobby881 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

tut mir leid aber ich muss einen haben^_^!!

newtobby@hotmail.com


----------



## Mikisa (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

Ich würde gerne einen haben um noch so viel wie möglich zu helfen und fehler zu finden 
und um köpfe rollen zu lassen ;o)

Bawdiablo@gmx.at


----------



## Fulllifer2 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

nicocicalone@hotmail.com

CONAN ROCKS


----------



## PcGamesRocks (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

I love Conan!!
nicolaserb@arcor.de


----------



## UltimatecDi (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

Ich brauch den Zugang als einer der größten Conan Fans einfach! Das wäre wie Weihnachten im Sommer!

cDi@Partyheld.de


----------



## cohgamer (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

ich hab schon die pre und will jetz schon zum zocken beginnen!!!! ^^

ua.luke@hotmail.com


----------



## BlkDraggon (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

Will auch einen!

andre.beckers@web.de


----------



## kds-zero (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

kds-zero@gmx.net

need!!!!


----------



## tobby881 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

wooohoooo ~~~~~ gambate mina-san !!

newtobby@hotmail.com


----------



## Skorpionking01 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

Für mich steht fest ich werde zu AoC Wechseln möchte daher einen Key haben "freu"


----------



## Hegion (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

Wäre gerne dabei.

Meine Adresse: buzz@gmx.li


----------



## Mariasniper (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

das wäre der Knaller zu Pfingsten nen Betakey

mcsniper@arcor.de


----------



## Doumer (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

vermutlich das erste mmorpg mit monatlichen gebühren das ich zocken werde...

demon.frey@gmx.de


----------



## alicantexp (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

ich finde diese Aktion von Euch echt super... man braucht mal keinen Bezahlaccount ...das ist doch mal im Sinne des Spielers.

Über einen entsprechenden KEY würde ich mich sehr freuen, da eure Konkurrenzseiten mir keinen abgeben wollten. 
Vielleicht macht ihr es ja besser .

Der treue PC-Games- Forumleser 

schulz-rene@freenet.de


----------



## ViktorVal (9. Mai 2008)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt!

unknown@googlemail.com


----------



## deinHeimvater (9. Mai 2008)

wohooo
f.schueler.@hotmail.com


----------



## exilef (9. Mai 2008)

juhu wär echt mal nice 

potterderharry@web.de


----------



## WarStorm (9. Mai 2008)

maxgraef@yahoo.de

Das wäre echt soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...
toll von euch wenn ich einen kriegen könnte!

Freundliche Grüße an meine Lieblingszeitschrift!


----------



## warducK (9. Mai 2008)

ooh mein Gott meine letzte Chance ^^
Pfingsten is sowieso nix los ^^

gerhard.krill@gmx.de


----------



## kalandon (9. Mai 2008)

testen ist immer gut.
kalandon@gmx.at


----------



## Parissniper (9. Mai 2008)

Grippe, und Pfingsten steht vor der Tuer, das waer meine Rettung

krome@sanikue.de


----------



## ConanDerCimmerier (9. Mai 2008)

millerworld@hotmail.de


----------



## tobby881 (9. Mai 2008)

ich will

newtobby@hotmail.com


----------



## zensurion (9. Mai 2008)

Endlich mal ein guter Grund Mitglied einer Community zu werden!


----------



## Tripl3Dud3 (9. Mai 2008)

das lass ich mir nich entgehen.
das spiel is bestimmt der hammer!

trippledude@gmx.de


----------



## Proll86 (9. Mai 2008)

Jau geilo freu mich auf dieses Spiel, seitdem ich das erste mal davon gehört habe.. n Beta Key zu Pfingsten wär toll.. Außerdem wärs n echt fettes Geburtstagsgeschenk, da ich morgen Geburtstag habe 

kAoSS_86@web.de


----------



## fazzo87 (9. Mai 2008)

fazzo_lanma@hotmail.com

für einen AoC key bin ich immer zu habe, freu mich schon wie ein kleines kind auf das game


----------



## zensurion (9. Mai 2008)

Ups, immer noch ein guter Grund - mit Adresse noch besser 

zynismus@gmx.de


----------



## Schleusy (9. Mai 2008)

need beta-key

schleusy@arcor.de


----------



## tobby881 (9. Mai 2008)

steigen meine chance wenn ich rumschleime xD??

newtobby@hotmail.com


----------



## Sindbhad (9. Mai 2008)

Da wäre ich aber auch gerne dabei.

sindbhad@benna.eu


----------



## saikos (9. Mai 2008)

/need_beta_ key=1
/login_beta_1
/ahaaaaaaa^^


----------



## Joshi1988 (9. Mai 2008)

ich will auch 

joshi-1988@web.de


----------



## Sumpfling (9. Mai 2008)

Oha grade noch rechtzeitig gesehen mal schaun ob es noch was wird.
sumpfling@rock.com


----------



## PitchBlack666 (9. Mai 2008)

**Feine Sache**

jack_daniels@freenet.de


----------



## GehirnteRatte (9. Mai 2008)

kifferhat@terminverpennt.de 

Betakey wäre über Pfingsten echt ne feine sache


----------



## mikewild (9. Mai 2008)

Möchte auch mitmachen

mwildauer@drei.at


----------



## Sparcks (9. Mai 2008)

Joa da schliess ich mich der Menge doch mal an  

daNixi@gmx.de


----------



## tobby881 (9. Mai 2008)

BÄM! i love you

newtobby@hotmail.com


----------



## Gurke16 (9. Mai 2008)

ich muss mich mal ein bißchen von GTA IV erholen.

kevingehrke0711@aol.com


----------



## Method (9. Mai 2008)

Was gäbe es besseres als in dem schönen Pfingstwetter, Age of Conan zu zocken 

rage_against@gmx.ch


----------



## anxious07 (9. Mai 2008)

wäre sehr interessant einen blick in den lauf der dinge von age of conan zu werfen!

anxious07@gmx.de


----------



## Matze988 (9. Mai 2008)

Wär klasse, wenn ihr auch noch einen für mich übrig habt:

Matze988@web.de


----------



## Cromox (9. Mai 2008)

betakey ich komme ^^ *daumendrück*
zoerk007@gmx.de


----------



## TunikB (9. Mai 2008)

Coole Sache, das Spiel interessiert mich 

TUaydin@gmx.de


----------



## Dessan238 (9. Mai 2008)

Das wäre doch echt super. Noch ein wenig mithelfen das AoC noch besser wird.

Alexandrabroda@gmx.de

Viel Glück euch allen !


----------



## BuxDeHuden (9. Mai 2008)

Das wär richtig geil beta key für Age of  Conan ^^

Andistefan@web.de


----------



## lenymo (9. Mai 2008)

Könnte ganz lustig werden hoffe mal ihr verteilt die Keys nur an Erwachsene  (so mitte 20)   
lenymo@freenet.de


----------



## tobby881 (9. Mai 2008)

kann man eigentlich auch 2 kriegen? würd zugern nochn kumpel mit in die beta nehmen P


----------



## BellamySnipe (9. Mai 2008)

Geilomatiko! Ich will unbedingt AoC antesten, ich brauch endlich ein gutes und erwachsenes Online Game! plz pcgames..
bellamy@t-online.de


----------



## MrFreaker (9. Mai 2008)

was hab ich nich alles versucht um an nen key zu kommen  wenns jetzt doch noch klappen würde, wäre genial!!

Jakee14@web.de


----------



## tantethomas (9. Mai 2008)

im namen des conan

*gelöscht, danke für den key


----------



## big-rat (9. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich schon keine Collector's Edition im PreOrder mehr bekomme, dann bleibt wenigstens auf einen Beta-Key hier zu hoffen. *g*

big-rat@big-rat.de


----------



## Zuckerrohr (9. Mai 2008)

Kein Key -> scheiss Wochenende -> Stress mit Freundin ->Fremdgehen -> ungewollte Schwangerschaft -> Finanzproblem ->keine PC Games mehr kaufen können

ALSO: Gebt mir einen KEY, sonst Strafe euch dir Götter

Emailadresse: jb28@arcor.de


----------



## Audiothr33 (9. Mai 2008)

Anarchy Online war schon gut, AoC vielleicht noch besser...

Audiothree@gmx.de


----------



## shortcut (9. Mai 2008)

Ich hoffe, ich habe mal Glück. Würde mich sehr freuen.

mvshortcut@googlemail.com


----------



## saikos (9. Mai 2008)

/need_beta_key=1
/login_beta=1
/*freu

janveith@saikos.com


----------



## eddie22 (9. Mai 2008)

coole aktion!

eddie@mdkdesign.de


----------



## tobby881 (9. Mai 2008)

bellamy macht gute musik 
newtobby@hotmail.com


----------



## aalith (9. Mai 2008)

Na dann versuche ich mal auch mein Glück ... aalith@web.de


----------



## Savvysan (9. Mai 2008)

Muss mich den Anderen anschliessen, einen Betakey vorm Wochenende wäre klasse...

Savvysan@t-online.de


----------



## KGL (9. Mai 2008)

Hoffentlich klappts

KGL69@web.de


----------



## osun (9. Mai 2008)

boah ich freu mich auf das spiel schon.
osun11@yahoo.de


----------



## quarante-sept (9. Mai 2008)

Ich hätte ach zu gern einen Beta Key für das Spiel, dessen Name den zweiten Vornamen des Autors von Sherlock Holmes beinhaltet.
^^


----------



## Iceman316 (9. Mai 2008)

Also ich hab ehrlich gesagt nicht viel von Age of Conan mitgekriegt, Mussl eider gestehen das ich ein WoW-Suchti war und da jetzt mich abkapseln möchte. 

Age of Conan scheint mir eine erwachsenere Alternative zu sein.

Iceman316@gmx.de


----------



## Avantgarde11 (9. Mai 2008)

hoffentlich bekomme ich einen 
furkan_ffm@hotmail.com


----------



## WiiKey (9. Mai 2008)

Endlich mal ein MMORPG nur für Erwachsene ich wette das da so viele 12 Jährige mit Betakey rumrennen das sich der typische WoW-Spieler gleich heimisch fühlt 

wet-slut@gmx.net


----------



## tdgradio (9. Mai 2008)

jo wäre ne tolle sache.

Shawn@gmx.de


----------



## philippdietrich (9. Mai 2008)

ich will das spielen!!!!!!!!!! ^^

philipp.dietrich@gmx.net


----------



## tobby881 (9. Mai 2008)

i'm so desperate to get one 
newtobby@hotmail.com


----------



## eduj (9. Mai 2008)

eduj11@yahoo.de


----------



## Frosta33 (9. Mai 2008)

Super Sache überlege nämlich ob Ich mit WoW aufhöre und zu Conan wechseln soll.
Gruß
Frosta


----------



## Nightcrawler87 (9. Mai 2008)

Ein Beta Schlüssel wär ja ma was feines. Dan hät ich ma was zu tun, den als Abiturient langweilt man sich monate lang bis zur nächsten Prüfung.

Taz18687@yahoo.de


----------



## kdsjunkfood (9. Mai 2008)

Da bin ich dabei!


----------



## tazzie04 (9. Mai 2008)

Ich würde liebend gerne einen Key bekommen!  Good Luck to all!

jess_s04@web.de


----------



## Frosta33 (9. Mai 2008)

Sorry habe die Mail Adresse vergessen))
Super Sache überlege nämlich ob Ich mit WoW aufhöre und zu Conan wechseln soll.
Gruß
Frosta
heiko33@googlemail.com


----------



## ragnar86 (9. Mai 2008)

Ich wäre einem Betakey natürlich ebenfalls nicht abgeneigt:

ragnar86@gmx.net


----------



## Pain89 (9. Mai 2008)

jau da bin ich auch dabei oha 

d.baumtrog@gmx.net


----------



## olgatha (9. Mai 2008)

weiblich - ledig - jung sucht...
beta key


----------



## Trancemaster (9. Mai 2008)

Ich hasse die Bonbongrafik von WoW, und PotbS ist noch lange nicht fertig - außerdem klickt man da auch nur Symbole. *g*

AoC klingt nach dem "verhassten" Kampfsystem von Gothic 3 - und das find ich saugut. 

trance.master@gmx.de


----------



## Degginger (9. Mai 2008)

super sache so eine speed aktion

need AoC

derslayer@web.de


----------



## drumbunny (9. Mai 2008)

Bin dabei!

drumbunny@gmail.com


----------



## olgatha (9. Mai 2008)

ahja

mandaleya@web.de


----------



## tobby881 (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo mein Schatz ich liebe dich
du bist die Einzige für mich,
die andern find ich alle doof
deswegen mach ich dir den Hoof!
Du bist so anders, ganz speziell.	
Ich merke sowas immer schnell.	
Jetzt zieh dich aus und leg dich hin,	
weil ich so verliebt in dich bin.

newtobby@hotmail.com


----------



## Capain (9. Mai 2008)

Bin auch dabei 

proghurt@googlemail.com


----------



## papagi (9. Mai 2008)

pcgames ihr seid die größten...und ich hab auch noch urlaub...das wäre einfach zu schön


----------



## papagi (9. Mai 2008)

pcgames ihr seid die größten...und ich hab auch noch urlaub...das wäre einfach zu schön  

papagi@saikos.com


----------



## jomir (9. Mai 2008)

ja bitte!

voi@austromail.at


----------



## Sinsay (9. Mai 2008)

coole sache, gefällt mir xD

pcgames halt

bla1010@sms.at


----------



## Spektrum937215 (9. Mai 2008)

Ich hab mich in jeder Betaphase um Keys beworben, jetzt gibts ja doch noch ne Möglichkeit. Hoffentlich hab ich Glück!

Spektrum937215@web.de


----------



## drumbunny (9. Mai 2008)

Juhuu!

ChrisHofbauer@gmx.net


----------



## bummbummboris (9. Mai 2008)

würd mich auch über einen key freuen 
A.Vincent@gmx.de


----------



## tobby881 (9. Mai 2008)

bin irgendwie aufgeregt 
newtobby@hotmail.com


----------



## UncleMoe (9. Mai 2008)

oh man die hauen ja zur zeit einiges an keys raus gestern bei giga gabs auch welche (leider nicht für mich) 

prof.dr.hase@freenet.de


----------



## Dachdegger (9. Mai 2008)

Gute Aktion! 

Dachdegger@yahoo.de


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (9. Mai 2008)

Na dann mal los...!
bratt-coxx@gmx.de

Das mich ja keiner zuspammt^^


----------



## tobby881 (9. Mai 2008)

in 5 minuten ist es soweit!!
newtobby@hotmail.com


----------



## xgirl666 (9. Mai 2008)

Oh geil -, Ich such ne'n Barbaren, um durch die Lande zu ziehn 
*mal gelöscht


----------



## Drag00n (9. Mai 2008)

Bitte gebt mir einen Beta key, damit ich entlich nicht mehr WoW spielen muss.
Ich würd mich echt riesig darüber freuen. Damit wären meine Ferien gerettet in denen ich daheim bleiben darf :/

Ausserdem bin ich ja so weit oben hab extra bis um ca 3 gewartet ganz aufgeregt.

phinnixx@googlemail.com


----------



## UDC-Unimatrix (9. Mai 2008)

Yiiiipiiieee! Super Sache!
udc_unimatrix@hotmail.com


----------



## Tondos (9. Mai 2008)

Jo, gute Aktion

aodtornad@hotmail.com


----------



## tobby881 (9. Mai 2008)

LALLAPALOOZA!!!
newtobby@hotmail.com


----------



## Giesler (9. Mai 2008)

Hall @ all!
mister_minister_1960@gmx.de
Ich würd mich über einen Key freuen, danke! x) 

mfg


----------



## hTr (9. Mai 2008)

oh gott hoffentlich krieg ich einen 

coolermaster100@hotmail.de


----------



## Towerman6789 (9. Mai 2008)

cool
viktorkukin@gmx.de


----------



## wolft (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

naja ob Conan wirklich besser wird, muss es erst beweisen. Aber der Hype ist groß. Gebt mir einen Betakey damit ich es besser beurteilen kann. Wenn nicht, auch egal WOW ist schon sehr gut.

wolft@snafu.de


----------



## dm4ter (9. Mai 2008)

ja bei giga nix bekommen aber hier muahahah^^
mach es mal spannend und regge mich mal um 14:59:50+ hehe.......................

dm4ter@gmx.de


----------



## Ceiron (9. Mai 2008)

hazi.colak@web.de
bitttee


----------



## tobby881 (9. Mai 2008)

das wird der letzte sein! 
newtobby@hotmail.com


----------



## dscsearcher19 (9. Mai 2008)

alexander.klaes@fh-bielefeld.de


----------



## tosiceman (9. Mai 2008)

gute Aktion!
tos_iceman@gmx.at


----------



## HyPeR01 (9. Mai 2008)

hyper01@gmx.de


----------



## lenymo (9. Mai 2008)

Haha lustig wie viele neue Mitglieder PCgames.de heute bekommen hat.


----------



## duff-live (9. Mai 2008)

/need 

webmaster@jan-veith.de


----------



## WeirdBoy (9. Mai 2008)

bin ich zu schon spät?
anyways
geestar666@gmx.net


----------



## mya3003 (9. Mai 2008)

hoffe ihr habt noch nen key bin 2min zu spät wäre super

bastian.hildner@gmx.de


----------



## F-STiletto (9. Mai 2008)

Servus

F-STiletto@gmx.de


----------



## napoleon1337 (9. Mai 2008)

lasst mich kurz überlegen ..
bis 15uhr..
ihr habt danach gepostet ....
würd sagen JAAAAA


----------



## oliwer85 (9. Mai 2008)

bin ich auch zu spät???
jackie123@freenet.de


----------



## napoleon1337 (9. Mai 2008)

ja du auch


----------



## Niggmaster (9. Mai 2008)

sry grad ers gesehn
falls es noch geht:niggmaster@hotmail.de


----------



## HoratioCane (9. Mai 2008)

ich bin 5 Min. zu spät, aber Versuch macht Klug....

Fraxius.Korr@gmx.de


----------



## Remagius (9. Mai 2008)

ROFL .... ey, diese Fragen ob man zu spät gepostet hat .... ich lach mich tot ^^


----------



## napoleon1337 (9. Mai 2008)

bis 15uhr- 15:05 bin ich zu spät ? 
nein ist ja noch vor 15uhr am Samstag


----------



## wadissimo (9. Mai 2008)

hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ^^ was meint ihr wer kriegt die keys erste 100 ?


----------



## ThomasWilke (9. Mai 2008)

Teilnahmeschluss! Die Beta-Keys werden jetzt verschickt


----------



## Gebbo08 (9. Mai 2008)

man seid ihr dumme trottel


----------



## Juli2004 (9. Mai 2008)

Schade leider zu spät aber egal...julihowhigh@aol.com


----------



## wadissimo (9. Mai 2008)

wie werden die keys vferlost ?=


----------



## lenymo (9. Mai 2008)

wadissimo am 09.05.2008 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ^^ was meint ihr wer kriegt die keys erste 100 ?


hoffentlich nicht die ganzen leute die sich heute mal eben angemeldet haben (noch nicht mal nen avatar und die einzigen postings die sie hier im forum gemacht haben waren in diesem thread ... tztztzt)


----------



## wadissimo (9. Mai 2008)

nunja das leben ist unfair


----------



## noogood (9. Mai 2008)

ich finde....ü18 sollte man schon sein


----------



## Cromox (9. Mai 2008)

lenymo am 09.05.2008 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> wadissimo am 09.05.2008 15:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jetzt gab es für mich endlich mal nen guten grund mich hier zu registrieren, obwohl ich schon sehr lange auf dieser seite lese.


----------



## Remagius (9. Mai 2008)

Hat schon jemand einen Key bekommen ?


----------



## Ceiron (9. Mai 2008)

Cromox am 09.05.2008 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> lenymo am 09.05.2008 15:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



übel^^.... ich denk es lesen extrem viele hier... nur haben sich nicht alle angemeldet.
Was ich hier am meisten mag ist, dass hier viel über age of conan berichtet wird^^


----------



## lenymo (9. Mai 2008)

Remagius am 09.05.2008 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon jemand einen Key bekommen ?


Immer mit der Ruhe dadurch das du vor deinem Mailprogramm hockst und auf die Aktualisierungstaste hämmerst kommt er auch nicht schneller.


----------



## Cromox (9. Mai 2008)

lenymo am 09.05.2008 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Remagius am 09.05.2008 15:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oder er kommt gar nicht


----------



## TheBloodyWolf (9. Mai 2008)

hab einen  juhu


----------



## wadissimo (9. Mai 2008)

welcher warste


----------



## tobby881 (9. Mai 2008)

TheBloodyWolf am 09.05.2008 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> hab einen  juhu


ich auch 
danke pcgames.de


----------



## Vordack (9. Mai 2008)

TheBloodyWolf am 09.05.2008 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> hab einen  juhu



Ich nicht


----------



## TheBloodyWolf (9. Mai 2008)

bei den comments 10. oder so


----------



## wadissimo (9. Mai 2008)

kay dann is iwie zufall oda so


----------



## Cromox (9. Mai 2008)

wadissimo am 09.05.2008 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> kay dann is iwie zufall oda so




steht ja auch in der news. lesen ftw ^^


----------



## lenymo (9. Mai 2008)

Cromox am 09.05.2008 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> wadissimo am 09.05.2008 15:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhi ein Avatar^^


----------



## AmokHamann (9. Mai 2008)

@pc games
habt ihr schon alle keys verschickt?
ich hoffe nicht, hab nämlich noch keinen


----------



## lenymo (9. Mai 2008)

tobby881 am 09.05.2008 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> TheBloodyWolf am 09.05.2008 15:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht clever zuzugeben das man einen bekommen hat .... denk daran wir haben deine email adresse


----------



## MrFreaker (9. Mai 2008)

juhu ich hab....






keinen!


----------



## Cromox (9. Mai 2008)

MrFreaker am 09.05.2008 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> juhu ich hab....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dito 
 

gibts eigentlich noch ne andere möglichkeit an welche zu kommen?


----------



## lenymo (9. Mai 2008)

Wer sagt denn das die schon alle raus sind geschweige denn das hier die user die behaupten einen bekommen zu haben die wahrheit sagen?
Möglicherweise postet der nette Redakteur ja am Ende noch mal in den Thread hier wenn er fertig ist mit dem Verteilen. Damit die armen User nicht das ganze Wochenende verzweifelt vor der Kiste sitzen und noch auf ne Mail hoffen.


----------



## ragnar86 (9. Mai 2008)

Cromox am 09.05.2008 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> dito
> 
> 
> gibts eigentlich noch ne andere möglichkeit an welche zu kommen?




Gibt es... *Hose aufmach*


----------



## Vogel88 (9. Mai 2008)

wäre schön zu wissen wann alle keys draussen sind...


----------



## wadissimo (9. Mai 2008)

funkstille ?


----------



## lorchi (9. Mai 2008)

wieso komm ich bei sowas immer zu spät  

könnt ihr sowas nochmal machen.....  oder mir einfach gleich einen schicken?????


----------



## Cromox (9. Mai 2008)

ragnar86 am 09.05.2008 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Cromox am 09.05.2008 15:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^ hier schauen auch kleine kinder rein


----------



## lenymo (9. Mai 2008)

Cromox am 09.05.2008 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> ragnar86 am 09.05.2008 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach ich glaube da gibt es eh nichts zusehen wenn er die Hose aufmacht.


----------



## ragnar86 (9. Mai 2008)

Cromox am 09.05.2008 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> ragnar86 am 09.05.2008 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber das war es mir wert  hahaha

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## ViktorVal (9. Mai 2008)

Schwein gehabt: Ich hab einen 
Die Chancen standen ja auch gar nicht so übel, ca. 1:2,5.


Es sei denn, irgendjemand hat sich den Spaß erlaubt und mir nen Fake-Key geschickt, eMail steht ja im Cleartext da ^^
Obwohl... der Absender ist ne Computec-Domain


----------



## CrystalMeth (9. Mai 2008)

thx!

habe einen


----------



## Monkeykiller (9. Mai 2008)

wo kann man sich bitte den client saugen ? der downloader von funcom is so langsam 5tage dauert das ...


----------



## Arthr702 (9. Mai 2008)

Ich hab meinen grade gekommen!
Noch gibts Hoffnung


----------



## ChesterRush (9. Mai 2008)

need einen plx plx


----------



## Doumer (9. Mai 2008)

juchu, das erste mal dass ich was gewonnen habe! aber irgendwie will der funcom downloadmanager nix downloaden...hat da noch jemand probleme mit? =(


----------



## ChesterRush (9. Mai 2008)

mist email vergessen wenn noch einer da is 
sleepwalker.dlx@gmx.de plx plx xD bye


----------



## andyger (9. Mai 2008)

ich möchte auch einen 
andyger@gmail.com


----------



## ViktorVal (9. Mai 2008)

Monkeykiller am 09.05.2008 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> wo kann man sich bitte den client saugen ? der downloader von funcom is so langsam 5tage dauert das ...



Warte erstmal ab, das wird mit der Zeit schneller. Hab auch erstmal nen Schock gekriegt, als da "estimated Time: 6 Weeks, 5 Days..." stand. Scheint ne Torrent-Geschichte zu sein.


----------



## alicantexp (9. Mai 2008)

ich bedanke mich bei Pc-Games und gehe nun fleissig zum Metzeln...

und schöne Pfingsten!


----------



## lorchi (9. Mai 2008)

die hoffnung stirb zuletzt.....

hungy@gmx.net

bitte bitte  PC-Games  wart da schon zu lang drauf


----------



## Doumer (9. Mai 2008)

ViktorVal am 09.05.2008 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Monkeykiller am 09.05.2008 16:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bei mir kraxt der bei 0,1 kb/s rum...ohje


----------



## noogood (9. Mai 2008)

Also bei mir is das bei dem game irgendwie wie verhext.......

Hab bei 7 oder  8 Verlosungen mitgemacht und nie hats geklappt....bin sonst in fast jede Beta gekommen....naja....hab hier ja die uk preorder liegen....vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal in Hyboria


----------



## venum85 (9. Mai 2008)

ICH HAB NEN KEY GEWONNEN *muhahahaaaa*


----------



## VanChillord (9. Mai 2008)

Sind schon alle Keys raus?
Ich hab noch keinen


----------



## ViktorVal (9. Mai 2008)

Ich hätte gute Lust diese ganzen charakterlosen Schleimer in ner Spam-liste einzutragen *hähä*


----------



## venum85 (9. Mai 2008)

also ich wurde kurz vor halb 4 benachichtigt von denen


----------



## ragnar86 (9. Mai 2008)

Doumer am 09.05.2008 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ViktorVal am 09.05.2008 16:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




60kb/s bei mir..


----------



## Doumer (9. Mai 2008)

ragnar86 am 09.05.2008 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Doumer am 09.05.2008 16:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hm, vielleicht sind die downloadserver grad überlastet...wenn 100 downloads nahezu zeitgleich starten....
ich lass halt mal im hintergrund laufen und hoff dass der irgendwann mal was runterläd (is inzwischen wieder bei 0,0kb/s) und vor dem ende der beta fertig wird


----------



## ViktorVal (9. Mai 2008)

Doumer am 09.05.2008 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ragnar86 am 09.05.2008 16:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bin atm auch konstant bei 60 KB/s. Maximum war 90. Naja, mal abwarten. Alternative Mirrors sind noch keine da, oder?


----------



## CrystalMeth (9. Mai 2008)

lol 35 kb/s...

das dauert noch ne weile bei 13GB.

weiß einer wie lange die beta dann geht?


----------



## venum85 (9. Mai 2008)

lol 230 kb/s


----------



## dscsearcher19 (9. Mai 2008)

460kb/S    hab schon 12%


----------



## ViktorVal (9. Mai 2008)

venum85 am 09.05.2008 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> lol 230 kb/s



Mehr Details bitte! Router/Kein Router? Welche Anbindung? Welcher Provider?


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Mai 2008)

Schade, dass das Gewinnspiel nur bis 15 Uhr ging. Hätte mir auch gerne mal die Beta angeschaut, um mir einen Eindruck von dem Spiel zu machen.


----------



## Vordack (9. Mai 2008)

Juhuu hab doch nen Key bekommen


----------



## dscsearcher19 (9. Mai 2008)

ViktorVal am 09.05.2008 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> venum85 am 09.05.2008 16:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Router o2 DSL 16.000


----------



## NSK (9. Mai 2008)

Hab auch gerade meinen bekommen,

nicht die Hoffnung verlieren Leute!


----------



## Method (9. Mai 2008)

vielen Dank Pcgames, dann muss ich gleich mal die Saugmaschinen anwerfen


----------



## ragnar86 (9. Mai 2008)

//edit: Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## quarante-sept (9. Mai 2008)

So hab auch einen!
Danke PC Games!!!

Und jetzt wird gesaugt - und zwar via rapidshare ^^


----------



## lorchi (9. Mai 2008)

ragnar86   du hast post


----------



## born2race (9. Mai 2008)

Hi, gibt es noch Key oder bin ich zu spät?


----------



## Frosta33 (9. Mai 2008)

Hab auch einen bekommen vielen Dank dafür
Gruß 
Frosta


----------



## KoTuK (9. Mai 2008)

danke pcgames 
fett am laden schon mal mit 700 kb/s ^^


----------



## zabbl (9. Mai 2008)

ich bin zwar massig spät, aber falls es noch einen gibt oder jmd einen verschenken möchte, hier meine e-mail adresse:

robertzabloschi@freenet.de


MfG


----------



## born2race (9. Mai 2008)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil... mist also war ich doch zu spät.

Schließe mich dem Post vorher an, falls jemand einen Key zu viel hat wäre ich ein dankbarer Abnehmer.


----------



## MrFreaker (9. Mai 2008)

vielen dank an pc games für den key


----------



## Sheggo (9. Mai 2008)

KoTuK am 09.05.2008 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> danke pcgames
> fett am laden schon mal mit 700 kb/s ^^



jo ich danke auch. und bei den 20kB/s bin ich auch in 3 Wochen fertig !? Noch jmd so nen gammel-speed??


----------



## froschxo (9. Mai 2008)

gerade von der arbeit gekommen. echt mist hätte gerne über pfingsten age of conan gezockt.

e-mail: specialchlor@onlinehome.de


----------



## Vordack (9. Mai 2008)

Ich lade mir den Client gerade aus ner Newsgroup mit 1,4 MBps runter


----------



## GehirnteRatte (9. Mai 2008)

Hab auch einen erhalten  thx pcgames


----------



## ING (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

mmh, wenn ich ein richtiges arschloch wäre würde ich alle e-mails hier in spamschleudern eintragen   uhh that would be funny as hell  

bei eurem glück findet aber auch ein bot eure e-mail adressen


----------



## wadissimo (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

ich liebe pcgames


----------



## tobby881 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

weiss jemand wo man den client etwas schneller saugen kann oder welche ports man freischalten muss? bei mir dauert der dl sonst noch 14 wochen


----------



## Gallindir (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Däumchen nach oben*

Danke An Euch Pc Games


----------



## GehirnteRatte (9. Mai 2008)

Vordack am 09.05.2008 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lade mir den Client gerade aus ner Newsgroup mit 1,4 MBps runter



Will auch mit fullspeed saugen  Bei mir kommt er gerade mal auf 380 kb/s 
ich schlafe gleich ein wenn das so weiter geht   
Was meinst du mit newsgroup? Kann ich auch von da saugen, oder ist das ne geschlossene Gesellschaft  

/edith meint: Bin jetzt bei 600kb/s -  denke mal das es im laufe des tages noch höher geht.


----------



## Proll86 (9. Mai 2008)

Fette sache, danke für den Key


----------



## Vordack (9. Mai 2008)

GehirnteRatte am 09.05.2008 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 09.05.2008 17:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo, ist ne geschlossene Gesellschaft  

Kannst ja mal bei www.giganews.com vorbeischauen ob Du Dir da für einen Monat nen Account machst. Oder hier: http://www.dsl-magazin.de/news/easynet-newsgroup-zugang-einen-monat-lang-gratis_14301.html

Dann brauchst Du einen kostenlosen Newsreader für Newsgroups.

http://www.heise.de/software/download/android_newsgroup_downloader/30862

oder 

http://www.rsbr.de/Software/nfg/news_deu.htm

hab ich auf die schnelle gefunden.

Dann bei www.binsearch.info nach Age of Conan suchen, den Beta Client nahaken und Create NZB anklicken. Die sollte dann mit dem Newsreader geöffnet werden.


Ich garantiere aber für NICHTS den ich habe ihn selber noch nicht getestet und weiss nicht ob der Client funzt, hoffe es aber...


----------



## German_Ripper (9. Mai 2008)

Und ich bedanke mich mal für nix...


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Mai 2008)

Wie groß ist das eigentlich? Wieviel müsst ihr denn downloaden?


----------



## Vordack (9. Mai 2008)

Shadow_Man am 09.05.2008 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie groß ist das eigentlich? Wieviel müsst ihr denn downloaden?



13 GB


----------



## drumbunny (9. Mai 2008)

Hehe...für alle die leer ausgegangen sind gibts ja noch ebay 

War auch scho kurz davor mir da einen zu holen, aber dann kam pcgames


----------



## lenymo (9. Mai 2008)

Wie lange sind die keys überhaupt gültig?


----------



## Capain (9. Mai 2008)

ich liebe euch pc games <3


----------



## dscsearcher19 (9. Mai 2008)

Weiß einer von euch bis zu welchem Level die Beta geht?


----------



## mya3003 (9. Mai 2008)

hm die Beta endet ja am 10 oder? Da loht sich der download bei 32kb/s ja schon nicht mehr...


----------



## Keula (9. Mai 2008)

was muss ich noch alles machen um einen zu bekommen


----------



## Keula (9. Mai 2008)

was muss ich noch alles tun für nen key (


----------



## drumbunny (9. Mai 2008)

Die open beta endet am 10., die closed läuft glaub ich noch bis ende der woche...


----------



## Milamber1981 (9. Mai 2008)

Hoi PC GAmes, bitte den Key verteilen


----------



## mya3003 (9. Mai 2008)

na super noch 4d zum downloaden und die Beta läuft nur bis morgen


----------



## Vordack (9. Mai 2008)

mya3003 am 09.05.2008 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> na super noch 4d zum downloaden und die Beta läuft nur bis morgen



Wer lesen kann 



> Die Age of Conan: Hyborian Adventures-Beta läuft noch bis Mitte nächster Woche


----------



## Sheggo (9. Mai 2008)

is doch der letzte schrott..... mein upstream is am maximum und saugen kann ich nur  mit 30-40 kbps.....
weiß jmd woran das liegt und was man anders machen kann???


----------



## mya3003 (9. Mai 2008)

da bin ich gespannt.
Auf anderen seiten heist es dass die Server
am 10 auf pvp gestellt werden und dass die Openbeta damit endet. 
Wenn ich des net sogar hier in den News gelesen hab.


----------



## patsche (9. Mai 2008)

weil mich das spiel nicht interessiert verschenke ich meinen key von k-files, der erste der mir ne sinnvolle pn schickt (kein ICH ICH will ect.) bekommt ihn, kein witz!


viel glück


----------



## lenymo (9. Mai 2008)

Weiß jemand ob es die files auch irgendwo auf rapidshare gibt ? das macht echt keinen spass mit maximal 80kb/s zu saugen dauert jetzt noch ca. 2,5 tage ... wäre doch mal ne schöne legale verwendung von rapid dort den beta client zu verteilen.


----------



## Drag00n (9. Mai 2008)

Ich liebe euch Pc Games 
Bei mir dauert der download nur noch 3 Stunden und dann wird ausgiebig getestet


----------



## Sinsay (9. Mai 2008)

wuhu key

gleich schaun ob das spiel wirklich gut is


----------



## patsche (9. Mai 2008)

der key ist weg, glückwunsch emy03


----------



## Daat (9. Mai 2008)

Juhhuuu hab auch einen ergattert 
nur leider hab ich nur ne 2000er Leitung dauert also noch ein wenig


----------



## Proll86 (9. Mai 2008)

Über den FunCom Downloader dauert das ganze 6 Tage zu saugen, max 30 KB/s.. gibts n Alternativ Download !?


----------



## BrotMeister (9. Mai 2008)

Sind noch Keys verfügbar? Email wäre brotmeis@gmail.com

Hab den Newsletter leider grade erst gelesen, weil ich arbeiten musste :/


----------



## Ceiron (9. Mai 2008)

oh vielen dank pcgames!!!!!!!
altteeeeer wie geil ist das den.
Ich hba so drauf gehofft.
Ich hab leider nicht so viel gled übrig für spiele und kauf mir nur sleten spiele.(bin schüler und brauch grad mein geld für führerschein^^)

vielen dank,.... ich kanns nun antesten^^


----------



## GehirnteRatte (9. Mai 2008)

Langsam geht mir die DL-Geschwindigkeit richtig auf die Nüsse. Hätten die Entwickler den AoC-Downloader nicht über p2p laufen lassen können? 

Naja, noch 12 Stunden (obwohl es eben bei gleicher DL-Speed 8h gedauert hat  :-o ), dann hab ich das Spiel   

Falls wer alternative DL-Möglichkeiten kennt (am besten wäre RS) bitte sofort posten


----------



## Sheggo (9. Mai 2008)

Proll86 am 09.05.2008 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Über den FunCom Downloader dauert das ganze 6 Tage zu saugen, max 30 KB/s.. gibts n Alternativ Download !?



tja mir gehts genauso. könnt ja mal einer den client auf rapidshare oder so uppen 
aber so kann ichs gleich lassen, am 17. kommt eh meine preorder version auf dvd


----------



## Daat (9. Mai 2008)

wie lange geht die beta denn genau noch?
Ich hab nämlich irgendwo gelesen, dass sie nur bis zum 11.05 geht und wenn der DL so langsam bleibt kommt das nich mehr hin


----------



## patsche (9. Mai 2008)

Daat am 09.05.2008 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> wie lange geht die beta denn genau noch?
> Ich hab nämlich irgendwo gelesen, dass sie nur bis zum 11.05 geht und wenn der DL so langsam bleibt kommt das nich mehr hin



bis 15.


----------



## Daat (9. Mai 2008)

thx!


----------



## Vordack (9. Mai 2008)

Ich installiers gerade mal schaun obs geht...

edit: Es scheint zu gehen yippieeeeee


----------



## Ragnos69 (9. Mai 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaa verdaaaamt, bin grade erst nach haus gekommen.....
aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## emy03 (9. Mai 2008)

gibt es denn keine alternative zum download


----------



## Giesler (9. Mai 2008)

Jaaaaaaa ich hab einen Key, aber neeeeeeeeein der DL dauert bei mir !!11!! Tage ... Hallo? Da ist die beta ja schon lange vorbei, super und ich hab mich so gefreut..... -.- Kann ich es irgentwie beschleunigen, oder liegst daran das sich das jetzt alle downloaden?

mfg


----------



## Cromox (9. Mai 2008)

hab jetzt doch noch einen bekommen. thx pc games.
ich lade leider auch nur mit etwa 200kb/s runter. ich hoffe das geht noch was schneller


----------



## SaadcorePhame (9. Mai 2008)

wie weiß ich das ich so einen key gewonnen hab ?

haben die mir ne email geschrieben oder was ?


----------



## emy03 (9. Mai 2008)

ja das ist wahnsinn mit dem download   da müssen die  die beta noch verlängern bei der geschwindigkeit


----------



## Cromox (9. Mai 2008)

SaadcorePhame am 09.05.2008 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> wie weiß ich das ich so einen key gewonnen hab ?
> 
> haben die mir ne email geschrieben oder was ?




japp. also wenn du jetzt noch keine bekommen hast, hast du wohl leider pech gehabt.


----------



## Giesler (9. Mai 2008)

Was du lädst mit 200 kb runter? Ich lade mit 9 kb ... hat einer irgentein Tipp?

mfg


----------



## Ceiron (9. Mai 2008)

Giesler am 09.05.2008 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Was du lädst mit 200 kb runter? Ich lade mit 9 kb ... hat einer irgentein Tipp?
> 
> mfg



heibei mir ist es auch so schlimm.... habb dsl6000 aber bei mir läd es nur mit ca 20kbs  und dass schon seit über ne halbe stunde...
wenn es so weiter geht hab ich es am 14. noch fertig. des heißt ich höönnte es noch testen... wäre genial. mir würd schon paar stunden reichen (für kauf entscheidung)


----------



## Cromox (9. Mai 2008)

Ceiron am 09.05.2008 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Giesler am 09.05.2008 21:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei mir wars am anfang sogar um die 400kbs. aber dann isses immer weiter runter gegangen und hat sich jettz bei 200kbs eingependelt. bei welchem anbieter seit ihr den? ich hab auch dsl6000 bei netcologne


----------



## Giesler (9. Mai 2008)

Hab auch dsl 6000, anfangs war bei mir 30 kb jetzt 7,8 wtf? x( Fuqq man, ´hab mich so da drauf gefreut mensch x(



mfg


----------



## Vordack (9. Mai 2008)

WAAAHHHHH

Da habe ich den client, aber dann den falschen. Also werde ich es erst Sonntag spielen können waahhhhhhhh


----------



## Arthr702 (9. Mai 2008)

also schön, das der bei euch wenigstens lädt! bei mir tut sich seit 4 h nichts. Selbst bei nem neustart steht immer noch Estimating Time....
Weiß wer Rat?


----------



## dscsearcher19 (9. Mai 2008)

Lade so mit 350-380 kbs bin bei vodafone 16.000DSL Hab jetzt 47%


----------



## CrystalMeth (10. Mai 2008)

bei mir lädst jetzt ungefähr doppelt so schnell ca 60 kb/s  habe 14.6 % fertig und es dauert noch fast 3 tage bei der geschwindigkeit.
mein internet ist seitdem sehr langsam.
wenn das so weitergeht und ich am ende vom beta key eher nur ne demo version gewonnen hab,dann will ich mich schon mal vorab für die verarschung bedanken.
bei diesem gewinnspiel haben dann leider andere gewonnen,nähmlich user daten für lau.


----------



## Vordack (10. Mai 2008)

CrystalMeth am 10.05.2008 03:58 schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir lädst jetzt ungefähr doppelt so schnell ca 60 kb/s  habe 14.6 % fertig und es dauert noch fast 3 tage bei der geschwindigkeit.
> mein internet ist seitdem sehr langsam.
> wenn das so weitergeht und ich am ende vom beta key eher nur ne demo version gewonnen hab,dann will ich mich schon mal vorab für die verarschung bedanken.
> bei diesem gewinnspiel haben dann leider andere gewonnen,nähmlich user daten für lau.



Ich habe zwischendurch mal abgebrochen und den Downloader neugestartet, da lief er mit ca. 100 KB / s mehr. Als ich heute morgen aufwachte (9:00) war der Download über den DL Manager fertig


----------



## Giesler (10. Mai 2008)

Bei mir läd es jetzt mit 90kb/s aber dauert trodzdem noch 2 tage, kann ich denn Manger abbrechen, neustarten und dann macht er bei 24% weiter? Danke schonmal (bin übrigens jetzt 14stunden am downloaden und hat erst 24%...)

mfg


----------



## Cromox (10. Mai 2008)

Vordack am 10.05.2008 09:17 schrieb:
			
		

> CrystalMeth am 10.05.2008 03:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




kann ich auch bestätigen. wenn man den downloadmanager mal pausiert und wieder neu anmacht lief er bei mir immer sehr hoch an.
außerdem hat der dl-manager bei mir seit dem ersten pausieren nen bug und zeit die restzeit viel zu hoch an. bin jetzt bei 85% und er zeigt mir an ich bräuchte noch 12h bei über 300kb/s. also nit veräppeln lassen sondern einfach selber die restzeit ausrechnen.


----------



## Xirow (10. Mai 2008)

hm also mein download läuft von beginn an, also seit vorhin gerade erst, mit 2300kb/s. kann mich da über die geschwindigkeit nu net beklagen....


----------



## GehirnteRatte (10. Mai 2008)

Habs jetzt auch endlich   
Heute morgen ging der dl-speed ziemlich hoch. Server waren bestimmt einfach nur ausgelastet. pcgames ist ja net die einzige seite die 100 keys verschenkt hat, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe.

naja, ich zock jetzt erstmal age of conan


----------



## amunrey (10. Mai 2008)

Huhu ist noch einer übrig )

amunrey@arcor.de


----------



## CR4Z33 (10. Mai 2008)

möchte auch gern nen Beta Key haben, aber bekomm schon seit einem Jahr keinen :o(

CR4Z33@gmx.de


----------



## Flash3 (10. Mai 2008)

Ich würd auch einen nemen.

Falk-Schacht@web.de


----------



## Giesler (10. Mai 2008)

Warum dauert es denn so lang bei mir? Hab doch auch dsl 16.000, kann ich nicht irgentwas machen ausser immer stoppen und weiterdownloaden drücken?

mfg


----------



## Hattiro (10. Mai 2008)

Wie ich kann erst jetzt nen Beta Key abstauben *grml*, tz AoC soll doch so geil werden .

yipman@arcor.de


----------



## Whaaag-Boss (10. Mai 2008)

hätt auch gerne einen

benjaminhofinger@gmx.at


----------



## Giesler (10. Mai 2008)

Ihr bekommt keinen mehr, 15°° Freitag war Teilnahmeschluss, also hört bitte auf hier alles voll zuspammen und helft mal lieber bei meinem Problem!

mfg


----------



## quantummongo (10. Mai 2008)

Grüzi zsamm,

mai das find i jo praktisch da hob i mi gloich ogmeld!

Imma hor dmit

micman@gmx.de


----------



## DonConfi (10. Mai 2008)

Jo dann versuch ich mal mein Glück ... Hoffentlich klappts...

kaivolkmann@web.de


----------



## Annemarie12 (10. Mai 2008)

Ui, auch unbedingt einen haben will.

Will das Spiel unbedingt mal antesten.

A-merz@gmx.de


----------



## CrystalMeth (10. Mai 2008)

oha thx für den tipp mit dem kurz pausieren.mein internet ist wieder gewohnt schnell und der download ist jetzt auch bei ca 215 kb/s.


----------



## Lauei123 (10. Mai 2008)

nice, 455 comments, schätrze mal dass das 300 e-mails sind.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (10. Mai 2008)

Jippieeh, ich hab auch einen bekommen.   Hat zwar lange gedauert aber immerhin.   Jetzt bin ich ja mal gespannt.

EDIT:
Kurze Frage. Habe die NDA´s natürlich akzeptiert. Darf ich denn jetzt gar keine Infos über die BETA rausgeben? Also auch in meiner Community (siehe unten) keine Ankündigung für ein Review der BETA ankündigen wenn die NDA verstrichen ist   Davon steht zumindest nichts in den NDA.


----------



## Arthr702 (10. Mai 2008)

Sagt mal ich loade jetzt schon seit einem Tag. Jedoch immer mit durchschnittlich 26 kB/s. Ich hab DSL 6000 und selbst bei EA etc. loade ich mit nem Mb/s. Das mit den pausieren will auch net sooo richtig! Jemand ne Idee von euch?


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (11. Mai 2008)

Arthr702 am 10.05.2008 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal ich loade jetzt schon seit einem Tag. Jedoch immer mit durchschnittlich 26 kB/s. Ich hab DSL 6000 und selbst bei EA etc. loade ich mit nem Mb/s. Das mit den pausieren will auch net sooo richtig! Jemand ne Idee von euch?



Da fallen mir sofort mehrere Sachen ein:
1. Was läuft nebenbei noch?
2. Firewall vorhanden? Wenn ja welche und zustand?
3. Lässt der Router / das Modem vielleicht nicht genügeng Verbindungen offen?


----------



## quarante-sept (11. Mai 2008)

Sucht noch jemand einen Key?


Mir ist die Lust echt vergangen, 13 GB via DSL 1000 zu laden.
Der Funcom Server ist echt lahm und Rapidshare ist außerhalb der Happy Hours zum Kotzen.

Allerdings tausche ich den Key nur. Bietet mir was Sinnvolles an.

PS: Der Key ist bereits registriert, aber nicht benutzt und kann umgeschrieben werden.


----------



## Giesler (11. Mai 2008)

So mein PC ist jetzt 40 Stunden am laufen und jetzt hab ich 95% also noch ne Stunde und ich hab es, juhu! x)


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (14. Mai 2008)

Super, bis jetzt bin ich nichtmal dau gekommen die BETA zu starten. Jedesmal ist der Server down.


----------

